# Help!!!



## fasbird (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry, but this has got to be the most stupid site I have ever been on.

This is Gary Fast, aka: fastlap 

Does someone have an "in" with a MOD? I have tried everyway from A to Z to re-login under my original name. Tried multiple times to change my password. But no success. This is silliest thing in the world to have to register under a fictitious name just to get in. Can anyone tell I'm miffed???!!!???

Anyhow, can anyone help? If someone knows the magic words to get past the gate keeper, please email me at: [email protected]

Thanks, Gar


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

Same thing happened to me, I contacted the Administrator. He sent me a email that reset my password .


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

having the same issue every time I try to log on..
just doesn't seem to accept my password at times.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't have the problem, haven't had the problem, but it's not to say I'll never have a problem. I do stay logged, and that may be the way for everyone to deal with it. Once in a while I get logged out for what ever reason, but I have no trouble getting back......My problem pops up when trying to link pictures. Always a glitch whether it's Photobucket or HobbyTalk. There are times I just give up, and come back the next day to link a photo. Just one of the reasons I have gotten closer Facebook. Logging on is NEVER a problem. Loading a photo is NEVER a problem, and it's done in a snap. No need to load your photos to a host, and then deal with linking it. I can't remember the last time I had a problem with FB, or any of groups I use.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yep, I had the issue as well. I used my browser to remember the password they sent me when they changed over


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Simple solution that works no humans required: 

Click on the login button with nothing entered into the fields. 

Then a page pops up and says forgotten password click here (follow directions). 

Next wait about a minute for the site to generate a computer 
selected password that will be sent to your email address. 

Highlight/copy/paste the new password from the email into the login field. 

This is a temporary password, had mine for several months with no problems. 

The copy/paste method for some reason does not always work unless it was 
taken directly from the email. 

Hope this helps, I posted it a while back in the diecast section with good results. 

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx Eric


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Strange ... alpink the status says banned under the name how is it possible to post ... :surprise: 

Eric


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

69ch said:


> Simple solution that works no humans required:
> 
> Click on the login button with nothing entered into the fields.
> 
> ...


The problem I had was it keep saying my email wasn't correct, so I couldn't receive a temporary password. So in my case I just contacted the Administrator, everything works great now!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*status*



69ch said:


> Strange ... alpink the status says banned under the name how is it possible to post ... :surprise:
> 
> Eric


69ch / Eric ......
it is possible to create your own "status" instead of using the default.
I have been in hot water here many times and endured many actual "vacations" of various lengths.
so this is basically a joke regarding my status and could become reality at any moment.
you are correct, when actually banned one is not able to post and instead of a yellow "banner" around my ID it would be red.

further more, view my "location" for another laugh.

thank you for caring.

al


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

do those things require a premium membership? I don't see 'em.


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Nice, I want mine to say banned too ... :grin2: 

Eric


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

69ch said:


> Strange ... alpink the status says banned under the name how is it possible to post ... :surprise:
> 
> Eric


several things;
1) to answer yer Question about "Al".. the "Banned" is what He wrote down.
"Actual-BANNED", your user-name is "Highlighted" in RED....
a lot of "Us" (The "We's" vs The "They's" , so to Speak > )
use add-ons on our Personal-User-Names... It's an "Inside-Joke", Mostly..
and Every-Story is Different.... 0

2) Wife & I, are Originally From; Watertown, NY...
I Do "OOoo's & Aaaaahhh's" when seeing someone from "Our" neck of them there woods... kind of like when I was in the Army. and stationed somewhere, & hearing of a "New-Guy" in Town, being from "Near" Home-Base ...:wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Looks like Im banned now lol 

Eric


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, welcome to the club


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

ttttt


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

fasbird said:


> Sorry, but this has got to be the most stupid site I have ever been on.
> 
> This is Gary Fast, aka: fastlap
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM, and sent you a PW reset to that email, did you get it?


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

It all makes no sense.

HT has always been supported by advertisers and a few contributors.

Does HT suddenly not care about how many members it has?
I would think that would have a direct relation on how many advertisers spend their money here(?)

So many people have cut down their visits drastically or stopped posting altogether.

Lummie cOnFuSeD.


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

I bought the premium package for 20 dollars for a year of freedom from spam.
The site runs at super sonic speeds now. In fact, even just having the HT window 
open would drag down speeds on my other open windows before the upgrade. 
Pay the extortion monies its worth it if you visit here often. 










Eric


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*super*



K.I.T.T said:


> Sent you a PM, and sent you a PW reset to that email, did you get it?


WOW, a Super Moderator, I AM impressed ....
didn't even know such a thing existed here.

thank you for checking in and offering help.

.:grin2:.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*explanation*



Lummox said:


> It all makes no sense.
> 
> HT has always been supported by advertisers and a few contributors.
> 
> ...


clarification/explanation .....

there are far more "guests" or "visitors" that observe the site everyday than there are "members".
it is the Guests that drive the advertisement investments.
many of those "visitors" find this site from doing a search through their favorite browser search engine and then click on the link to here because of some quote that shows up in the mass results.

this has always been the case, even when it was owned and operated by one of us hobbyists.
it is now owned by a business domain and the actual comings and goings of members is of minimal interest to them.
as long as the hit counts for non-members remains as large as it has always been they will keep this place alive.

this is the whole reason it was bought from the original owner and, apparently, has been sold a couple more times.

having a Super Moderator show some interest in our plights is very interesting and should be applauded by all.

a BIG Thank You from all would be very nice.

.:smile2:.


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

alpink said:


> WOW, a Super Moderator, I AM impressed ....
> didn't even know such a thing existed here.
> 
> thank you for checking in and offering help.
> ...


You are welcome! :grin2:

We've been busy already by cleaning as much of the spam posts up as we can find!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

K.I.T.T said:


> You are welcome! :grin2:
> 
> We've been busy already by cleaning as much of the spam posts up as we can find!!!


hey kids, ..... there is a new sheriff in town!
LOL
thanks for taking notice.

stop in anytime


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Wow Maybe now I can get some help when need. fcb Ps don't said it al .I know what your thinking lol.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

FCB, you da man
:grin2:


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

thanks super mod! 
speedy


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

*If someone has more contact info for fastlap, please tell him I will send a PW reminder again. I can reset his PW to something simple, just have him log in to his 2nd account and PM me.*


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

K.I.T.T said:


> *If someone has more contact info for fastlap, please tell him I will send a PW reminder again. I can reset his PW to something simple, just have him log in to his 2nd account and PM me.*


Hi, 

So, We have You & "Milton Fox Racing" as Super-Mods here in Slot Cars (??)
GREAT!!! TY!! :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :smile2:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

K.I.T.T said:


> *If someone has more contact info for fastlap, please tell him I will send a PW reminder again. I can reset his PW to something simple, just have him log in to his 2nd account and PM me.*


Hello all....and many thanks to K.I.T.T.!!! I just about gave up on HT. I thought I was a decent contributor, but to tell you the truth this new password format was extremely tough to get through. I feel I am somewhat computer savvy, as I use computers for 60-70% of my duties at work. Anyhow, we'll see how long I can stay here before the system kicked me out as it did before. I must have not taken my monthly shower yet....lol.

Again, thanks for the email K.I.T.T. It was much appreciated.

Gary "fastlap" Fast


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

fastlap said:


> Hello all....and many thanks to K.I.T.T.!!! I just about gave up on HT. I thought I was a decent contributor, but to tell you the truth this new password format was extremely tough to get through. I feel I am somewhat computer savvy, as I use computers for 60-70% of my duties at work. Anyhow, we'll see how long I can stay here before the system kicked me out as it did before. I must have not taken my monthly shower yet....lol.
> 
> Again, thanks for the email K.I.T.T. It was much appreciated.
> 
> Gary "fastlap" Fast


You are welcome Gary! Just doing my job to help anyone that needs it! 

Bubba 123, we are super mods for the whole forum, we cover every board!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have to add that the current administrator group has been very response and attentive to the concerns that KITT and I have pointed out to them. :thumbsup:

As others have noted above - the revenue aspect is indeed driven more by the visitors and guests, but always remember - it is the core base of posters in each forum section that they come here to read, see and learn from.

You guys are the ones who make hobbytalk what it is. :cheers2:

Cant forget about the lurkers - we know who you are!  (and we are glad you hang out here as well!  )

An admin review and reset of the password/registration system was made yesterday - so hopefully that issue has been fixed, but let us know if you keep having problems.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

All has been good since the last password reset. 

I understand that these steps are necessary to keep the spammers away, etc. I also have to give props to whoever got a fire under the HT new ownership's rear end. I was a frequent poster, and even stepped up for the extra $$ for the lifetime membership way back. However, the irritation that came with the new changes just weren't worth it. It has got to be close to a year that I haven't been around. To me it's my loss,....but as you stated with needing the members to contribute to keep others coming back,...it also became your (HobbyTalk) loss I wasn't posting my resin stuff, etc. 

But again, many, many thanks to those who stepped up and assumed the roles of Mods and Super Mods!!!! It seems to have put the HT world back on the map. At least for me!!! Thanks!

Gary "FastBodies" Fast


----------

